# Luchesi’s Works



## Golden Bow (Aug 7, 2007)

I wouldn't like to provoke, or offend anybody, because I realize that you are all nice people. 
I'm a fan of Mozart, of course, but interested by many issues.

I've noticed that Luchesi's works have never been discussed about, yet, on this forum (I mean works officially attributed to Luchesi)

He composed, indeed, many works:

* L'isola della fortuna, opera buffa with libretto by Giovanni Bertati, performed at the Hoftheater, Vienna, in 1765; also in Venice (1765) and at the Royal Theater in Lisbon (1767).
* Ademira, opera seria, for the Ascension Day in Venice (1784), to honour the visit of king Gustavus III of Sweden
* Other operas: Il marito geloso (1766), Le donne sempre donne (1767), Il giocatore amoroso (1769), Il matrimonio per astuzia (1771), Il Natal di Giove, L'inganno scoperto ovvero il conte Caramella (1773, with libretto from Carlo Goldoni), L'amore e la misericordia guadagnano il gioco (1794).
* Oratorio Sacer trialogus (1768)
* Stabat Mater (about 1770)
* Requiem (1771) in F, for the state funeral of the duke of Montealegre in San Geremia's.
* Various masses and sacred works, including: Mass for San Lorenzo in Venice, Mass for the "Festa della concezione di Maria" in Verona, Te Deum for the Incurabili conservatory in Venice
* Passione di N.S. Gesù Cristo (1776), on a text from Metastasio (recorded cd by Tactus)
* Many organ works, including:
o 12 sonatas known as Donelli Collection (completed by 1764), now at the Naples Conservatory
o 6 sonatine and 8 divertimenti, now at the Library of Congress, Washington, D.C.
o 2 sonates pour l'orgue in the 'Menus plaisirs du Roi', Paris
* Celebration music for the feast of San Rocco in Venice (1769)
* Serenata for the duke of Brunswick (1764)
* Cantata for the duke of Wurttemberg (1767)
* 2 Symphonies (by 1768)
* 6 Sonatas 'per il cembalo con l'accompagnamento di un violino' Op.1 (Bonn, 1772)
* Sonata in fa 'per il cimbalo' (1771-73?), now at the University of Münster
* 3 Symphonies op. 2 (Bonn,1773) - lost
* Concerto for harpsichord (Bonn,1773) - four more concertos/trios are lost
* Cantata for the election to Bishop of Archiduke Max Franz (1785 - attributed to Luchesi in the Bonn Stadtarchiv)
* Sonate facile for cembalo and violin (Leipzig, 1796)

BTW, many of those works are available on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_m...ar&field-keywords=luchesi&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&Go=Go

I wonder if anybody has already listened to some of them.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have listened to one symphony of his, once.


----------



## Golden Bow (Aug 7, 2007)

And then, what did you think of it ?
I’m eager to have your opinion...


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Umm...it was okay...all classical sounding.  Rarely does a piece make me talk about it after just one listen.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Re: opening post of thread... WOW! Impressive! Proabably not one person in several tens of thousands would be able to catalog the Luchesi output in such a comprehensive manner. Hats off!!

say, you don't suppose... [squints, :blinks: puts on  (corrective lenses) :blinks: looks again...]


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> say, you don't suppose... [squints, :blinks: puts on  (corrective lenses) :blinks: looks again...]


Hahaha... I was wondering that myself! 

About Luchesi -- I've only heard a few of his pieces. Unfortunately, nothing from any operas, which I would be especially eager ot hear. Some nice stuff, actually, sort of a shame he isn't better known.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

To Opus & Leporello: I'm curious to know how you came to audition Luchesi (was it radio, live performance, streaming media, or something else?). I don't see anything in the _text_ of the topic matter of the opening post that merits a hijack attempt.

Methinks I see more than one familiar face here. Did you ever notice how certain characters never appear on the stage at the same time...


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> To Opus & Leporello: I'm curious to know how you came to audition Luchesi (was it radio, live performance, streaming media, or something else?).


File transfer.  Leporello was kind enough to share with me four mp3 files, each supposedly containing one movement from a symphony by Luchesi.


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

Leporello87 said:


> Hahaha... I was wondering that myself!
> 
> About Luchesi -- I've only heard a few of his pieces. Unfortunately, nothing from any operas, which I would be especially eager ot hear. Some nice stuff, actually, sort of a shame he isn't better known.


Yeah, there are many gems hidden in the Classical period. Many compositions by the "Mannheim School" for an example, which are also interesting to listen at because they had so great influence.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

It is not a bad idea at all to listen some Luchesi’s work, (if it is possible…)

In order to form my own opinion on the controversial issue, I’ve listened works by Kozeluch, Myslivececk, and Kraus. And finally, I’ve found out very interesting composers, but a bit disappointing in some extent, insofar as those composers are overshadowed by Mozart himself.

As I listen Kozeluch’s piece or Myslivececk’s, I say to myself: “What a beautiful music”, but I can’t help it, I prefer Mozart, perhaps because they are all classical, and imitated a bit their masters: Mozart and Haydn, without their touch of genius.

Furthermore, I have been most impressed by Kraus.

But there is absolutely no reason why Kraus composed something for Mozart: he seemed to be famous in Sweden, was appointed First Court Composer, and there is no proof that Mozart and Kraus ever met.

(BTW, I’m probably wrong… it’s only my opinion…)


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Leporello87 said:


> About Luchesi -- I've only heard a few of his pieces. Unfortunately, nothing from any operas, which I would be especially eager ot hear. Some nice stuff, actually, sort of a shame he isn't better known.


You have listened to a lot more than what you think.

Remember all the works composed by him that secret and intrincated conspirations attibuted to the talentless Mozart.


----------

